# How to clean a magnet cleaner?



## evilash1996 (Aug 26, 2010)

my magnet cleaner is dirty and when i try to clean it the felt/velt(dont know how to spell) gets rubbed off too.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You can soak the inside piece in vinegar and the outside piece should just be rinsed in freshwater then dried. Some magnets have changeable pads, and once that felt starts wearing off badly you should do it. You'll know because it will leave clumps of felt on the glass, it gets pretty annoying.


----------

